# What I did during Irene.



## AnthonyC (Aug 28, 2011)

This is a video of my home town. I live about 200ft from where this was taken. I didn't shoot the video.
http://vimeo.com/28270262

This is what WE did during Hurricane Irene:










Chomping on some clover that I risked my butt to pick! 













Jeter, Autumn, Bella, and Mom!





Bye-Bye Tomatoes... I hate them anyway! 

















All in my backyard.


----------



## Torty Mom (Aug 28, 2011)

OOooooooo that stinks! Thank goodness the tree fell away from your home! Say Hi to your Mom!


----------



## AnthonyC (Aug 28, 2011)

Told her you said "hi" and she said she wants to kill me for posting a pic of her while she was "a mess"... then she said "hi" back. 




Torty Mom said:


> OOooooooo that stinks! Thank goodness the tree fell away from your home! Say Hi to your Mom!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 28, 2011)

the poor poor tomatoes!!  Unlike you, I love my 'maters! Being out in the yard, plucking a red ripe tomato, plopping it into your mouth, then that splurt and gush of juice and flavor... ahhhh heaven.  Of course fried green (okay so yellowish/orangey) tomatoes is another nice treat.


----------



## AnthonyC (Aug 28, 2011)

Ya know Jacqui I like tomatoes every and any way except raw! Bleh! There are only 2 things in this whole wide world that I can say I HATE... 1. Raw Tomatoes 2. Mushrooms (VOMIT!), okay so there's actually 3 but a lot of peeps here on the forum won't like this one... I HATE SNAKES!!! I think it's the whole Adam & Eve thing combined with my 17yrs of Catholic School... No I didn't fail 5 times I went to a Catholic College... 



Jacqui said:


> the poor poor tomatoes!!  Unlike you, I love my 'maters! Being out in the yard, plucking a red ripe tomato, plopping it into your mouth, then that splurt and gush of juice and flavor... ahhhh heaven.  Of course fried green (okay so yellowish/orangey) tomatoes is another nice treat.


----------



## HipsterTorts (Aug 28, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Ya know Jacqui I like tomatoes every and any way except raw! Bleh! There are only 2 things in this whole wide world that I can say I HATE... 1. Raw Tomatoes 2. Mushrooms (VOMIT!), okay so there's actually 3 but a lot of peeps here on the forum won't like this one... I HATE SNAKES!!! I think it's the whole Adam & Eve thing combined with my 17yrs of Catholic School... No I didn't fail 5 times I went to a Catholic College...



I have to agree, I hate snakes too. I lived in North Carolina for two years. My friends family had tons of land so on the back of their property they kept this old trailer for storage. One day his mom went in to get some stuff and had taken her 2 year old son with her. She walked into one room and there was a poisonous snake. It just stared at her, so she backed up slowly, picked up her son, and ran. She was so scared, she said the whole time she was running she could imagine it following her.
Plus you could just be walking down the street and they'd come out of no where. Or be hanging out of a tree.


----------



## AnthonyC (Aug 28, 2011)

It's not the slower moving big snakes (boas, anacondas, pythons) that creep me out. I've handled all of those, with the exception of the pythons. It's those slender-long ones that do it (garters, black racers, copper heads, corns, milks). I think it's b/c they're always creepin' around and they pop out when I least expect it. I'm sure I'd have the same reaction if a 20ft Reticulated was lurking about, but thank goodness we don't have those slithering around here!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 28, 2011)

raw is just about the only way I do like tomatoes! Love mushrooms too.  


As for snakes, I use to be a lot like you, but I had young children who loved to bring in buckets or coffee cans, place them right under your nose, and say, "Guess what I found!". Next scene you would of had me, quickly scrambling back, shrieking for them to get that bucket away from me. Of course inside would be some little snake scrambling trying to escape.  So I started having snake owners let me hold their snakes and then got my own Ball Python. Like you, the slow movers are okay, it's the fast ones that get me.


----------



## froghaven5 (Aug 28, 2011)

Love tomatoes here too. You would hate going in my son's room as he has both a cornsnake and a milksnake. As a matter of fact we brought them downstairs during the storm and the milk was missing 
Finally found him in the closet. 

BTW love your 1st pic


----------



## dmmj (Aug 28, 2011)

anything good or interesting blow into your yard?


----------



## AnthonyC (Aug 28, 2011)

Well nothing really blew in but a bunch of stuff blew out:
volley ball, beach ball, deck chairs x2, giant sunflowers, lilac bush, and I still haven't found the tarp that was covering the lawn mower! 



dmmj said:


> anything good or interesting blow into your yard?


----------



## ascott (Aug 28, 2011)

All and all, happy to hear all is well....plus with the downed tree limbs you will have a jump on firewood for winter 

And....sweet little tortie .......


----------



## AnthonyC (Aug 29, 2011)

Yup Angela we're all safe here. Unfortunately the only thing I'm going to get out of those fallen trees is a backache! I got rid of the wood stove last year and bought a pellet stove. Anyone in Orange County, NY looking for free fire wood... COME GET SOME!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Aug 29, 2011)

i hate that for you man, so is everything beter there now ( i Prayed for the people that was in that LORD's Willing everything will go right for you and everyone that was in it)


----------



## AnthonyC (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you for your prayers. Apparently they worked b/c everyone I know made it through safe and sound. Many local roads have been washed away & my brother (he is a police officer) says that they won't be reopened for many weeks... but that's a small price to pay! 



Turtle Guru said:


> i hate that for you man, so is everything beter there now ( i Prayed for the people that was in that LORD's Willing everything will go right for you and everyone that was in it)


----------



## Turtle Guru (Aug 29, 2011)

well at least everyone is are right (THANK the LORD)


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 1, 2011)

!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 1, 2011)

Okay I am a worry wart (just ask my children ), but it does bother me that we have heard nothing from Len. I hope it's just a loss of electricity or too much cleanup work to do.


----------

